# "Fabled" French Foreign Legion finds new war to fight



## CougarKing (15 Nov 2009)

On a sidenote, a Ukrainian techno band called "Viagra"?  ;D

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091115/ap_on_re_as/as_afghan_foreign_legion



> TORA, Afghanistan – As soon as the French Foreign Legion moved in this summer, some of the men climbed on the roof of the base headquarters and painted the force's Latin motto in big white letters.
> 
> "Legio Patria Nostra." The legion is our homeland.
> 
> ...


----------



## blacktriangle (29 Nov 2009)

Anyone worked with these guys, or any other units of the French Army?

Are they comparable to our Reg F Infantry in terms of competency?


----------

